# My Lunch



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

I eat lunch when I get hungry.  Today I am eating, as we type, a sandwich made as follows.  One fresh piece of Russian Rye Bread, two pieces of thin cut smoked ham, one slice American CHEESE (Not cheese food), lettuce with Mayo on both sides of the half cut bread.  Lays lightly salted potato chips, Miller high life bottled beer.  Now, to many of you that may seem unhealthy, fattening, a peasants kind of fare but to me, heaven.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

I'd probably do the same except I'd use real Swiss cheese rather than "American" cheese.

Also too early for beer. I'll take a cold can of REAL Pepsi.


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 16, 2015)

Share?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I'd probably do the same except I'd use real Swiss cheese rather than "American" cheese.
> 
> Also too early for beer. I'll take a cold can of REAL Pepsi.



John, it's never too early for a Miller High Life (The champagne of bottled beer).


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2015)

Sounds delicious although I'd prefer a Foster's or Stella for the beer.  And cheddar is my cheese of choice.

Rye bread is not common here, I don't know why not.  I love it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> Share?



Had I known you liked it I would have two pieces of bread and doubled up on fillings.  I have the brew and chips still.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2015)

How about pickles?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Sounds delicious although I'd prefer a Foster's or Stella for the beer.  And cheddar is my cheese of choice.
> 
> Rye bread is not common here, I don't know why not.  I love it.



I used to like the dark rye but fell in love with the Russian Rye it is so damn good fresh.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> How about pickles?



Medium Dill, can do.  I feel like this post is like the Seinfeld show.  His billing was the show about nothing.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I used to like the dark rye but fell in love with the Russian Rye it is so damn good fresh.



Maybe I need to get a rye bread recipe for my bread machines.  I used to buy a dark Russian bread years ago that was good.  Might have been Russian rye.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Medium Dill, can do.  I feel like this post is like the Seinfeld show.  His billing was the show about nothing.



I like all kinds.  

Aye, but nobody is fighting or back stabbing or being obnoxious.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

IF  I had a beer, I'd prefer a Coors Lite.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

I prefer the light Russian Rye it's the "blonde" of Rye bread.


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the thought, Jim..


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

Falcon said:


> IF  I had a beer, I'd prefer a Coors Lite.


  Like the old farmer said after kissing his cow, "it's all just a matter of taste".


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> Thanks for the thought, Jim..



Next time, I'll make a double.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Which part of the cow Jim?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Which part of the cow Jim?



Well, John, he was standing by her head so I assume the front in.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

OK.   If you'll excuse me, I have to step away.  There's NO WAY  I can make that sandwich while typing.

I'll see you later after I've finished and wiped my mouth.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

Falcon said:


> OK.   If you'll excuse me, I have to step away.  There's NO WAY  I can make that sandwich while typing.
> 
> I'll see you later after I've finished and wiped my mouth.



LOL Later John


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

Here's another simple sandwich I used to get at a little deli for lunch.  It was a pita bread sandwich stuffed with sliced turkey and guacamole.  Simple but GAWD!  What a combo.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Here's another simple sandwich I used to get at a little deli for lunch.  It was a pita bread sandwich stuffed with sliced turkey and guacamole.  Simple but GAWD!  What a combo.



Mmmmmm


----------



## Lon (Jul 16, 2015)

I am having my lunch now as well, sitting at my laptop. Red Bing Cherries/Havarti Cheese slices/Saltines/Sliced Fuji apple slices/ glass of Kendal Jackson Chardonnay.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Name dropper!     LOL


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

Lon said:


> I am having my lunch now as well, sitting at my laptop. Red Bing Cherries/Havarti Cheese slices/Saltines/Sliced Fuji apple slices/ glass of Kendal Jackson Chardonnay.



Hold up there Lon, those sardines must be in Louisiana hot sauce to be acceptable at my table.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2015)

Lon said:


> I am having my lunch now as well, sitting at my laptop. Red Bing Cherries/Havarti Cheese slices/Saltines/Sliced Fuji apple slices/ glass of Kendal Jackson Chardonnay.



I've just had a G & T.  It's after 9pm here.


----------



## Shirley (Jul 16, 2015)

My lunch was whole wheat bread with just a smidgen of mayo, a slice of cheese, two slices of bologna,side dish of squash pickles and sweet iced tea.  No sardines.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2015)

Since we are sharing.  Mine was hummous on whole grain toast, yogurt, canteloupe, grapes.  Dieting.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

Shirley said:


> My lunch was whole wheat bread with just a smidgen of mayo, a slice of cheese, two slices of bologna,side dish of squash pickles and sweet iced tea.  No sardines.



Next time try my Russian Rye and smoked ham Shirley...


----------



## Shirley (Jul 16, 2015)

Sorry, Jim, I've never even seen Russian Rye. I'm just a simple country girl with simple ways.


----------



## Lon (Jul 16, 2015)

az jim said:


> hold up there lon, those sardines must be in louisiana hot sauce to be acceptable at my table.



sardines?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

Lon said:


> sardines?



You bet.  Sardines come in water, oil, mustard, tomato juice but the one I dearly love is Louisiana Hot sauce.  MMMmmmmmmm


----------



## Shirley (Jul 16, 2015)

*Methinks Lon went back and made a small correction. *


----------



## Cookie (Jul 16, 2015)

Your lunch sounds quite tasty, Jim.  What is American cheese?  

I'll have a rye bread sandwich with mayo/swiss cheese/veggie ham/lettuce/tomato, dill pickle on the side - plus a beer please of course - make mine a Stella as well.

We have a lot of rye bread fans here, Toronto being a highly ethnically diversified cosmopolitan city -- yes I'm bragging.  toot tooting my own horn


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Sorry, Jim, I've never even seen Russian Rye. I'm just a simple country girl with simple ways.



I am here to save you Shirley. Break the chains of mediocrity.


----------



## Shirley (Jul 16, 2015)

*Does it have fiber? *:lofl:


----------



## Cookie (Jul 16, 2015)

Here's one of the many we can get here.  Pretty heavy duty but quite yummy.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Your lunch sounds quite tasty, Jim.  What is American cheese?
> 
> I'll have a rye bread sandwich with mayo/swiss cheese/veggie ham/lettuce/tomato, dill pickle on the side - plus a beer please of course - make mine a Stella as well.
> 
> We have a lot of rye bread fans here, Toronto being a highly ethnically diversified cosmopolitan city -- yes I'm bragging.  toot tooting my own horn



Any favorite cheese works with my sandwich but I prefer:


----------



## Cookie (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks, Jim.  It doesn't seem to be available here, although we have lots of other Kraft deli cheeses.  Enjoy your lunch


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

Shirley said:


> *Does it have fiber? *:lofl:



Smarteeeeeee


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Thanks, Jim.  It doesn't seem to be available here, although we have lots of other Kraft deli cheeses.  Enjoy your lunch



It's long gone Cookie, That is a real cheese, not a precessed cheese food which I won't eat.  Time for a tall G&T like Annie is sipping.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> It's long gone Cookie, That is a real cheese, not a precessed cheese food which I won't eat.  Time for a tall G&T like Annie is sipping.



Finished my G & T and onto the chamomile tea.  Beddy bye time soon.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Finished my G & T and onto the chamomile tea.  Beddy bye time soon.



It's just after 2PM here, lots a drink time before I join you in bed, I mean before I go to bed too.  I mean, alone.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> It's just after 2PM here, lots a drink time before I join you in bed, I mean before I go to bed too.  I mean, alone.



:lofl:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> :lofl:



Wry smile here.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 16, 2015)

OK,reading all your posts has me hungry. Heading to a new local restaurant "Fresh and Bangin`" (weird name,huh?) Getting great reviews and has a pretty interesting menu. Got home from our vacation last night but now finishing it up with a "staycation" lol.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 16, 2015)

By the way,I like marble rye. Another great Seinfeld episode!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> By the way,I like marble rye. Another great Seinfeld episode!



Hi Mrs. R.  I remember that show.  It rivals the "No soup for you" Soup Nazi show.  Let us know how you like your new spot.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 16, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> By the way,I like marble rye. *Another great Seinfeld episode*!




Schnitzers


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2015)

When my grandsons were small they often slept over on Sat nights. Sun. after church, we'd go to this old bakery that made incredible rye bread; seeded, heavy and very large. In the back seat, they would beg for slices before we even got home so I would fling slices of rye into the back of the car while driving. Soon, I just let them take the loaf to the back seat and stuff themselves. We had late suppers back then, before the parents came to get them.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Let us know how you like your new spot.



Fresh and Bangin` was awesome! I see why they are getting such great reviews. French fries are hand cut and fried twice. We just got plain but you can get them chipoltle seasoned,curry seasoned,ranch,couple of others. Hubby had Fish and Chips-best he`s ever had,he said. I had a veggie Panini-roated eggplant and roasted red peppers-my fave combo. Kids had burgers-said they were the best. Service was not god but they are new and obviously this kid was very new. Asked to refill drinks that were full to the brim (?),asked the kids-10 & 12-if they wanted color books and crayons when they were in the middle of eating (?),brought the check halfway through our meal and asked if he could start clearing our table (?),then DID start clearing it and took my plate of ketchup that I was still using. Came and asked if he could get our card to pay when we weren`t even finished. He wasn`t trying to go home either-he just came on after we had already placed our order (the cook/owner took our order. Weird,but I guess they'll get it worked out....


----------



## Lon (Jul 16, 2015)

I eat only Rye Bread and prefer Jewish Rye. It's lighter textured than the Russian Rye which would be my second choice. Occasionally I will indulge and eat San Francisco Sour Dough Bread. Gotta watch those carbs ya know.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 16, 2015)

Shirley, please tell this coastal Canuck what squash pickles are?


----------



## Glinda (Jul 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I used to like the dark rye but fell in love with the Russian Rye it is so damn good fresh.



Jim, do you remember a place called DZ Akins on Alvarado Road in San Diego?  Best rye bread on Earth!  Yum!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Jim, do you remember a place called DZ Akins on Alvarado Road in San Diego?  Best rye bread on Earth!  Yum!



No Glinda I don't but remember I have been gone from there since '91.  I didn't ever eat Rye bread up until a couple of years ago.  I'm a slow learner.


----------

